# Global ETS vs GeoBlue Trekker Essential?



## bobpark56 (Nov 10, 2014)

Global ETS vs GeoBlue Trekker Essential? Has anyone seen a comparative review of these 2 annual (multi-trip) medical insurance plans? Or have experience with either?

We have The GeoBlue plan, which seems to have good reviews, but I just received a proposal from I.I. to upgrade from gold to platinum for 2 years for half the usual upgrade price. The offer includes the ability to buy Global Emergency Travel Services for $39/yr (for 2 yrs?)...which is 80% off the std price. It includes waiver of the usual $60 start-up fee. Almost sounds like worth upgrading from gold to to platinum for. Opinions?

FWIW, we make 3 trips outside the US per year...one for a period of 7 weeks.


----------

